# British Bird Of Prey I.D



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Can anyone help me out with this one? I saw it on wednesday at about 5:30pm and didnt have my camera with me so went back to the same spot same time tonight and got a picture. Not amazingly clear as i shot it from quite a distance.


----------



## davemoths (Nov 19, 2008)

young buzzard maybe?


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

have you got a front view?


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

Hen harrier!


----------



## davemoths (Nov 19, 2008)

do you think its a juv? beak looks right but even without a tail wouldnt you usually see a white rump?

not that I know bugger all about birds so I am sure you are right.


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

white said:


> have you got a front view?


Unfortunately not, only a flight one..










: victory:


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

It's a common buzzard.


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

white said:


> It's a common buzzard.


Ahh thanks, nice bird :2thumb:


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

white said:


> It's a common buzzard.


 
i agree, there seems to be loads about over the last few years :2thumb:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

53bird said:


> i agree, there seems to be loads about over the last few years :2thumb:


 
Officially Britains commonest and most widespread bird of prey. Approx 40,000 breeding pairs. Over taken kestrels (~36,000 prs) now.

Still love to see them though!


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

bothrops said:


> Officially Britains commonest and most widespread bird of prey. Approx 40,000 breeding pairs. Over taken kestrels (~36,000 prs) now.
> 
> Still love to see them though!


Shame an Osprey hadnt lost its way down here, i'd become rich overnight :lol2:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Jb1432 said:


> Shame an Osprey hadnt lost its way down here, i'd become rich overnight :lol2:


How so?


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

bothrops said:


> How so?


Sell the story, the twitchers would pay anything to see an Osprey in the wild


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

bothrops said:


> Officially Britains commonest and most widespread bird of prey. Approx 40,000 breeding pairs. Over taken kestrels (~36,000 prs) now.
> 
> Still love to see them though!


HA!............................not a Hen Harrier then! :lol2:


----------



## waterdragon555 (Nov 27, 2010)

white said:


> It's a common buzzard.


 
It looks like a hen harrer from the last view but it from the first view it looks like a young buzzard


----------



## waterdragon555 (Nov 27, 2010)

Jb1432 said:


> Sell the story, the twitchers would pay anything to see an Osprey in the wild


 
we had a young ospray in our centure.It had some fish line on it's leg.


----------



## Bruceyyy (May 9, 2010)

Jb1432 said:


> Sell the story, the twitchers would pay anything to see an Osprey in the wild


no they wouldn't. not really a rarity at all. however if you had a nutcracker coming to your garden feeders, then you would be in the money!!


----------



## Bruceyyy (May 9, 2010)

waterdragon555 said:


> It looks like a hen harrer from the last view but it from the first view it looks like a young buzzard


It is definitely a common buzzard!


----------

